# WOMEN THAT LIKE TO FISH????



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

Are there any women in this world that have a passion for fishing as much as I do????? My past three relationships have ended because I like to fish too much. WELL GUESS WHAT, IM NOT CHANGING! I have been fishing ever since I was old enough to walk. It's a huge part of who I am and I don't think I should have to change that. Why is there such a low supply of women that share these same interest?


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice Handel.

I found the trick was to find one who's Dad loved to fish, and I married her.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Now I'm in no way volunteering, but you might have better luck finding a fishing partner if you were a little more flexible on that "woman" status. Just saying.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

My wife is crazy about fishing!


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

Scout177, its not negotiable and now I think you may play for the other team.

Hey Die, does your wife have a sister?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WELL......*



CHUM STAIN said:


> Are there any women in this world that have a passion for fishing as much as I do????? My past three relationships have ended because I like to fish too much. WELL GUESS WHAT, IM NOT CHANGING! I have been fishing ever since I was old enough to walk. It's a huge part of who I am and I don't think I should have to change that. Why is there such a low supply of women that share these same interest?


In My Opinion (since you asked), is that you need to step up to a HIGHER CLASS of woman...I think women that fish are in the UPPER CLASS and women that Don't fall into the same category as...hmmmm..lets say the same category as someone like Hillary Clinton.....
NUFF SAID.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:

http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/s/*******+Girl/1LXs7y


----------



## ladyangelfish (Mar 31, 2006)

There is plenty of us out there....promise. 

~Dinki


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I agree. My wife likes to fish more than I do.


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*fishing women*

Slopoke, I couldn't have said it better myself. GIMME A GIMME A GIMME A ******* GIRL!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ladyangelfish said:


> There is plenty of us out there....promise.
> 
> ~Dinki


Your drag washers are gonna be smokin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Fishing is my life!!! Yes...there are women that love fishing right up there with their children, hunting and God! I know this to be true because I am one of them!!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

CHUM STAIN said:


> My past three relationships have ended because I like to fish too much.


Probably not.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

CHUM STAIN said:


> Why is there such a low supply of women that share these same interest?


for the same reason that there aren't more men who like to shop for shoes. wake up, boy.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> for the same reason that there aren't more men who like to shop for shoes. wake up, boy.


Pfffft... it's cuz men tend to pout when we outfish them.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

My Wife wants to go fishing for Mothers Day!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Diamond Jen said:


> Fishing is my life!!! Yes...there are women that love fishing right up there with their children, hunting and God! I know this to be true because I am one of them!!!


uuhhhh......hey baby..


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Pfffft... it's cuz men tend to pout when we outfish them.


I never pout! Never seen Crappieman pout, either. 

Edit: MC might be a pouter.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

check out 'gaff' magazine and wish....... http://www.gafflife.com/media/


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

My wife to fish. 

Sometimes ya just gotta say no! lol


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Guess im lucky. My wife is my favorite fishin partner and ive fished with some of the bigger names down here in corpus. She can down right fish her behind off


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

If you ever see older (30's-40's) Asian women in the fishing department of any store, by themselves, not necessarily putting anything in a basket... 

Walmart off 290 near Mangum/Dacoma, a few weeks ago... couldn't shake the petite dark haired Asian gal. For 10-15 minutes seemed to be in every aisle I was... I was shopping for fishing stuff, I think she was fishing for man stuff! 

As a general rule, most Asian gals like to fish. Quiet time, time with their man, that type of thing, in my opinion.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

FireEater said:


> My Wife wants to go fishing for Mothers Day!


same here


----------



## bilgewater (Mar 25, 2008)

my wife never fishes, she goes with me nearly every time. We actually enjoy each others company and time for good conversation.


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

Some things don't take all day~~I'm just sayin ~~ If there are two tides and the wind is right ~~negotiate !'


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

that was self explanatory


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

My little bride loves to fish. She got a new reel for valentines day and new wading belt fo Mothers Day and we actually like each other. We are spending the week fishing for Mothers day week. Oh and she cooks good too. What more could someone ask for? I am not trading her in!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

wife and I just got back from a week @ lake livingston, she out fished me as usual.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Honey . . . if a man can't keep up with my fishing . . . get on down the road. If you like to fish as much as you say you do . . . I don't wait on any man to go fishing - hell! - I'd be dead. And one more thing, if I'm fishing with a man, and he gets his knickers in a knot because I out fish him, well, then he's got too much pink in his panties! I'm single cuz I can't find anyone to keep up with my bar tab :frown: - wg


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

yea women, inquire within, send me a pm/lol,,, really send one!! been single too long


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

roundman said:


> yea women, inquire within, send me a pm/lol,,, really send one!! been single too long


Honey don't beg . . it's not becoming of you. wg


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

my laast live in told me it was her or the boat. So i washed the boat and sold the girl!!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

capt mullet said:


> my laast live in told me it was her or the boat. So i washed the boat and sold the girl!!!


LOL!!! Good job! The reminds me of when I left my husband. . . he came home from work, and told me to get the f'n boat out of the driveway. So, there I go, backed it out of the driveway and kept on driving. Me, my bathing suit and flip flops! I gues he got pink in the panties. wg


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Honey . . . if a man can't keep up with my fishing . . . get on down the road. If you like to fish as much as you say you do . . . I don't wait on any man to go fishing - hell! - I'd be dead. And one more thing, if I'm fishing with a man, and he gets his knickers in a knot because I out fish him, well, then he's got too much pink in his panties! I'm single cuz I can't find anyone to keep up with my bar tab :frown: - wg


LMMFAO! I hereby nominate this as the best post on 2cool so far for 2010!!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

roundman said:


> yea women, inquire within, send me a pm/lol,,, really send one!! been single too long


What? There for a minute I thought my browser navigated me to E-Harmony 'stead of 2cool!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

thats what Im thinkin too!! didnt know there was a dating forum on 2cool, hmmmmmmmmmmm
(post picture of boat kinda thing)


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

my wife loves to fish as much as i do (her dad loved to fish, btw). in fact she caught a 27 in. redfish yesterday afternoon. guess what i caught? a buzz....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

jewfish said:


> thats what Im thinkin too!! didnt know there was a dating forum on 2cool, hmmmmmmmmmmm
> (post picture of boat kinda thing)


 there were no snakes or dogs killed while the making of this thread/lmao:walkingsm


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

women who fish r hot my wife is one of them


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I had to make one small modification to my boat... I put a Port-O-Pottie on board... and now Mrs. Privateer "goes" fishing all the time!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> my laast live in told me it was her or the boat. So i washed the boat and sold the girl!!!


Thanks for the great deal on her Craig. I brushed her teeth, shaved her back, & smashed some of those zits on her arse....doubled my investment when I sold her.


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

SINGLE LADIES that want to go fishing PM me. Not promising we will kill the fish, but guaranteed to have a good time!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I never pout! Never seen Crappieman pout, either.
> 
> Edit: MC might be a pouter.


Crappieman is used to being outfished by me. Doesn't bother him anymore.

I do recall that Bruce pouted the last time we went fishin cuz he caught ZERO fish.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

You're 26. You shouldn't even be thinking about a serious relationship for another 4 years or so.... Go fishing.


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

haha! your right. TIGHT LINES AND COLD BEER!!!!:brew:


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe you should try a new lure


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

My wife doesn't fish, but she does wash the boat when I come in! Lures too...


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

HAHAHAHA! NEW LURE MAY BE THE TICKET!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Honey don't beg . . it's not becoming of you. wg


 Looks like somebody took the bait!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I met my wife 15 yrs ago, she didnt understand what kind of enjoyment a person could get from catching a fish. We were bank fishing, she thought she had a fish and reeled up a plastic bag, lol. She was excited for a bit. She hung in there, we did the bank thing, the bayboat thing, and now she only loves offshore just as much as I do. They are out there, if she loves you and is the one, she will enjoy it with you. All we think about is the bluewater! 

Look for her this summer in the offshore tournys we are fishing.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I heard Pokie likes to fish and owns a boat.. But I think he's only a woman from 10 p.m. til 3 a.m. on Friday nights.


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks hot rod!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I heard Pokie likes to fish and owns a boat.. But I think he's only a woman from 10 p.m. til 3 a.m. on Friday nights.


Uhm. Huh?


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

No keepers yet, but la few throw backs. Changing baits again.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

CHUM STAIN said:


> No keepers yet, but la few throw backs. Changing baits again.


Keep trying...soon you'll be a master-baiter!:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Find one who's initials are BJ, has a flat head, no teef, doesn't fish and cleans em when you come in.


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

Privateer said:


> Keep trying...soon you'll be a master-baiter!:biggrin:


HAHAHAHAHA! LMAO! HOW IRONIC!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I heard Pokie likes to fish and owns a boat.. But I think he's only a woman from 10 p.m. til 3 a.m. on Friday nights.


Naah...We hung out together Friday night at the cookoff during this time. He never mutated.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Honey . . . if a man can't keep up with my fishing . . . get on down the road. If you like to fish as much as you say you do . . . I don't wait on any man to go fishing - hell! - I'd be dead. And one more thing, if I'm fishing with a man, and he gets his knickers in a knot because I out fish him, well, then he's got too much pink in his panties! I'm single cuz I can't find anyone to keep up with my bar tab :frown: - wg


Keep up with your bar tab? yea bar-fly drunks usually don't make for good bait to lure a good man...may want to look into that.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

CHUM STAIN said:


> ...bar-fly drunks usually don't make for good bait to lure a good man...may want to look into that.


And you're say fishing was the reason your last 3 relationships ended? I'm just guessing, but maybe the way you talk to women had something to do with it. Like you said, "...may want to look into that."

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Whooooa Nelly, that's gunna leave a mark!!!!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Barnacle Bill said:


> You're 26. You shouldn't even be thinking about a serious relationship for another 4 years or so.... Go fishing.


exactly!


----------



## fishinH2O (Dec 29, 2005)

I am woman see me fish! LOL If a man dont like to fish or hunt he must not be a real man! 

Just get with someone who may have the same passions as you do or at least wont hold you back from them. I mean common... the person you should be with is someone who wants you to be happy & to let or help you be the best you that you can be. Eliminate the bubble blowers. find 2 & give me a call!


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

*His and hers*

Heck i love to fish, he even has his own boat and i have mine! No more calling from HEB if i need eggs or milk, it's calling from Academy to see what lures i need lol!

Fishing is our time - our quality time...!


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

My apologies to Chum Stain for the incorrect quote. I thought he made the rude comment to Whiskey Girl, but it was Cool Hand.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess I have been lucky, my GF and her whole family loves to fish. Growing up my mom would clean my fish for me but didn't fish much...she sure must have loved fresh fish.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I like it when my girlfriend goes fishing. She gets me a new beer when it gets hot, she baits my hook, she throws the chum out and she steals GPS numbers from other boats, she cleans the boat and waxes it...... ah man I just woke up from a day dream. My girlfriend lays there and reads a book but at least she looks gorgeous doing it.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

girlsfishtoo! said:


> Heck i love to fish, he even has his own boat and i have mine! No more calling from HEB if i need eggs or milk, it's calling from Academy to see what lures i need lol!
> 
> Fishing is our time - our quality time...!


Where are the "His & Hers" stickers???


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Chum Stain, pick your girl based on whatever your preferences are. Take her out fishing, if she "doesn't like" fishing, tell her to soak up some sun & keep you company while you fish. My wife didn't like fishing when we met, but once she landed a big red her whole attitude changed. Now it's her idea to go fishing just as often as it is mine. Well that's how it worked for me anyway. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

KMaryP said:


> My apologies to Chum Stain for the incorrect quote. I thought he made the rude comment to Whiskey Girl, but it was Cool Hand.


True though ain't it?


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

*His and Hers*



PBD539 said:


> Where are the "His & Hers" stickers???


I tried - he didn't go for it........sad3sm


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

KMaryP said:


> My apologies to Chum Stain for the incorrect quote. I thought he made the rude comment to Whiskey Girl, but it was Cool Hand.


Lord Have Mercy! I've just been called a bar fly by an 86 y/o!!!!!! Think I'll go pour me some whiskey & pray from him. Where's that purple box I saw a few pages back! angelsm Cabbage on the way!


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*THANKS FOR THE ADVICE*

Just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts and advice! This 2cool site has some really good people on it!!!


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

I like to fish, but I'm not reallll serious!! My husband goes whenever he wants to, I do not care! My philosophy is there always has to be meat in the freezer!!  Where have you been looking for women?!?!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I like gurls. I like to fish. I like beer.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

24Buds said:


> I like gurls. I like to fish. I like beer.


I like girls who like *me* to fish and drink beer :biggrin:


----------



## Leroy Toughjeans (Mar 12, 2010)

My wife likes to Bream fish, the only problem is that she will not bait her hook or take the fish off. It's hard for Leroy to drink beer, bait two hooks and remove fish.

I need a third arm for the beer


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> I like girls who like *me* to fish and drink beer :biggrin:


 I like the way you think!:brew:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

24Buds said:


> I like the way you think!:brew:


Unfortunately, my wife does not like the way I think sad2sm

But I act like she does


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> Unfortunately, my wife does not like the way I think sad2sm
> 
> But I act like she does


I need to find a girlfriend that gets along with my wife, knows how to clean fish, & buys me beerz!


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I need to find a girlfriend that gets along with my wife, knows how to clean fish, & buys me beerz!


Good luck with that one!


----------



## redfishluvme (May 11, 2010)

*Love it*

I absolutely love fishing. I just can't wait till the weekends get here and it time to go to the coast!! 1 more day till Friday for me!!


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am very lucky. My wife and all three of my teenage girls love to fish as much as I do. And I do not mind it when they outfish me, that just means more fish for the eating.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Being that she's from Port Lavaca, I'll bet Hope Dworaczyk likes to fish. Give her a call.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Dude, great handle! Good luck in your search...


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*STILL LOOKING, BUT HAVE HAD SOME BITES!*

OK ladies, Im still on the hunt. Where is my TROPHY? lol. A female fishing buddy would be an awesome way to kick things off! Lets wet a hook! PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED.....


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

I love to fish and know lots of other women who love to fish....keep looking.....no pun intended but 'there's plenty of fish in the sea". LOL
Oh yea....my Daddy took me fishing all the time....and now my husband does. Can't wait for snapper season.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Being that she's from Port Lavaca, I'll bet Hope Dworaczyk likes to fish. Give her a call.


First 3D Centerfold in Playboy I heard or read in the Houston Press.

I don't care if she fishes, I just care that she won't care that I'm going fishing and if she wants to go that is just another benny.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

capt mullet said:


> my laast live in told me it was her or the boat. So i washed the boat and sold the girl!!!


She ain't right.....we have two boats.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Privateer said:


> I had to make one small modification to my boat... I put a Port-O-Pottie on board... and now Mrs. Privateer "goes" fishing all the time!!!


Shoot! and all I get is an orange Home Depot bucket!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I like gurls. I like to fish. I like beer.


I like gurls. I like to fish. I like beer and fine cigars.


----------



## aknotts (Dec 2, 2009)

I was late to my wedding, abut 10 minutes, because I was fishing that morning, we got married at the house and the preacher added a line to her vows without een asking, "You must let him go fishing anytime he wants". 
Her reply was as long as I am invited...
16 years and counting


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

I also have a good wife. Almost twenty years of hunting and fishing!


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

I dont know if my wife loves to fish, but the last time we went I packed up the truck and ready to go and she was the one saying " just one more cast please".


----------

